

Schematic & PCB layout webapp for makers - mkeblx
http://cirkuit.co/

======
mkeblx
This is a webapp I'm working on just for hardware hackers/makers. I've found
the whole process of designing a circuit and getting a PCB produced a lot
harder than it should be, especially for the broad group of people who are
simply trying to get their project done.

I'm interested in those on HN who have some experience with projects
integrating electronics what they think of the concept (albeit based on the
currently very minimal description given)? Sign up for the private beta.
Thanks.

